# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  بعد أربع سنوات من اعتقاله السلطات السورية تفرج عن المواطن محمود الحاج محمد وتسلمه للأ

## الحصن نيوز

*أفرجت السلطات السورية عن المواطن الأردني محمود فوزي الحاج محمد بعد مرور اربع سنوات من اعتقاله.*



وقال  شقيقه محمد فوزي في تصريحات خاصة للحصن نيوز أن شقيقة تلقى  اتصالا هاتفيا مساء اليوم الأحد من محمود وابلغه بأنه تم إطلاق سراحه  وتسليمه للسلطات الأردنية على الحدود مع سورية.



وبين محمد فوزي 


<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

